# 40G breeder dimensions



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Can anybody give me EXACT dimensions for a 40 breeder? I can't get to the pet store easily right now and my friend wants to start building my stand this weekend. We want to have a lip on the top edge to hide the bottom plastic frame of the tank.


----------



## glenngreen (Mar 1, 2005)

36"x18"x16" The bottom tank trim is 1.5" tall around the bottom. It is customary to make the stand 0.5" longer and wider, just to allow for a little space around the edge. Thus the stand would normally be 36.5" x 18.5". Height is up to you, but I just set two new ones up this week, and I like the stand at 30" to 36". Makes maintenance and aquascaping easy as I can reach the whole tank bottom.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Glenn, you're awesome! 
How do you feel about the 2x'4's vs 1x2's? So many people on DIY say that people overbuild. IYO, should we use a center brace? I found a nice thread from The King Crabb, was probably going to use those plans.


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a new 40 gallon breeder here in my office I'm working on and the glass is 36 x 18..
However when you measure the black plastic trim, not the glass, the tank is 36 and 1/4" by 18 and 1/4"

1x2 will support the tank fine if it is built right.. Use quality 1x2's.. not some sort of Lowes strapping wood.

No need for a center brace under the tank. Level support under all the edges is fine.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

turbokev said:


> 1x2 will support the tank fine if it is built right.. Use quality 1x2's.. not some sort of Lowes strapping wood.


Do you have a wood that you prefer to use and where would you suggest it be purchased (if not Lowes or HD)? Friend said about red oak, but that just SOUNDS like it would be rather expensive. I just wanted a good quality wood that I can stain to look good with other furniture. What do you use as your skins or do you prefer "solid" wood design? He's able to build doors also, not just leave it open. My goal is to have this look nice without breaking the bank. 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

If you are going to skin it, I'd use poplar.. strong, no knots, cheap.
I like to skin projects with 1/4 b i r c h (but good stuff, not from HD)
and stain it an Amber color with a gloss poly finish..
(but thats me )


----------



## glenngreen (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm sure that the 1x2's would be structurally strong enough, but personally I prefer the look of 2x4's. There is a new style of DIY stand I have seen a lot of lately, and I really like the look of it. See it here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85748


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

turbokev said:


> I like to skin projects with 1/4 b i r c h


OH! Haha! Your original response must have thought the "r" was a "t", which would explain the "1/4 %$#&^" !

I"ve seen those open designs too, which do seem much simpler and less costly to build. I'll update what we decide on...if anything  Unfortunately, I don't know if I'll be building/adding another aquarium since our Doxie just got diagnosed with a back injury and now we need to add (nice looking) baby gates to 4 different sets of stairs. I think if I give it another month and she doesn't need surgery, I can proceed with the tank. I at least need to do SOMEthing to let these 40 fry grow out.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought this design http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showt ... ors&page=2 would have been cheaper than some other builds, but not so much, given the fact that these connectors are about $6/ea and especially if using a wood other than pine. IF I need to use pine, choose the prime pressure treated 2x4's and the pressure treated 4x4's from HD? Some other woods are listed, such as Std/BTR Premium GreenS4S Doug Fir 2x4's and Kiln dried Douglas fir 4x's. I don't know my woods, but if I know what NOT to get, I should be okay. And IF HD offers the service of (precisely) pre-cutting the wood for me, I wouldn't need to pay a friend, thus cutting my expenses in at least half.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

underwatergirl said:


> I thought this design http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showt ... ors&page=2 would have been cheaper than some other builds, but not so much, given the fact that these connectors are about $6/ea and especially if using a wood other than pine. IF I need to use pine, choose the prime pressure treated 2x4's and the pressure treated 4x4's from HD? Some other woods are listed, such as Std/BTR Premium GreenS4S Doug Fir 2x4's and Kiln dried Douglas fir 4x's. I don't know my woods, but if I know what NOT to get, I should be okay. And IF HD offers the service of (precisely) pre-cutting the wood for me, I wouldn't need to pay a friend, thus cutting my expenses in at least half.


As far as the wood goes, any commercially available 2x4 or 4x4 will handle what your doing. Its only going to be 5-600 lbs with rock and everything MAX (calculating at 15lbs per gallon of water including rock and substrate). Any commercially available 2x4 when can handle this kind of load if its properly built, so i would not worry about what type as that is more cosmetic for your purposes.

As far as using pressure treated, Depends on how nice you want it to look. Pressure treated is overkill but would not hurt anything. It obviously does not look a nice though. It is termite and rot resistant but a good coat of paint and primer can make a regular and cheaper board just as functional.

As far as the cuts at HD, i have had many things cut there and they are plenty precise with any 90* cut. I would not worry about having wood cut there. They offer three cuts for free for sure, and often will waive the $1 a cut after that if you strike up a conversation with the person doing it or are purchasing a large quantity of wood.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been MIA for a while, but I've been productive  Actually would've had this done over a month ago, but the employee at HD didn't exactly tell me HOW MUCH smaller a 4x4 truly measured, so all my 2x4 measurements were too short. Had everything sanded, leveled, stained and 2/3 put together before I thought of taking a final measurement...back to the drawing board! Got it right the 2nd time!

Yes, I built this on my kitchen island! 









Set up and cycling with shared media and barbs from original tank. My first planted tank opcorn: I want to attach command hooks on the back of the stand to hide the cords. Once cycled, using it as the grow out for the 40 a. Baenschi...after that...who knows what?!


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

That's actually a very nice looking simple stand. I think I would paint the brackets black though.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you b3w4r3. Thought about painting them, but only for a split second. The raw material better matches the brushed silver hardware on other furniture in the room. And hopefully adding a background in the near future.
Thanks for the feedback!


----------

